# Kershaw composite blade Leek



## StuGatz (May 15, 2008)

I just received a couple Kershaw Leeks with composite blades. This is a very elegant knife with a composition blade pattern that reminds me of a wild hamon. Since Samurai were typically paid with rice, the background seemed natural… 

Ken and Kershaw get mega large props for this in that it will walk into an office building or other social occasion with not so much as a second look from those inclined to be “knife squeamish.” The “speed-safe” action is quick but not overpowering by any means. The blade is a 1660CB spine fused to a CPM-D2 cutting edge with the aforementioned wild wave looking pattern. This has an EXTREMELY sharp edge. The blade length is 3", overall open is just under 7”, and the closed length is 4". The frame has a lock to avoid accidental opening if you feel the need to use it.

I am personally VERY happy with this unusual yet elegant (did I say that again???) little folder. 












Best regards,


----------



## HoopleHead (May 15, 2008)

yeah just saw that recently. im a big kershaw AO fan, the leek being no exception. im glad they are bringing this innovation from the tyrade? to other models. a D2 edge is awesome! so the only question i have is how does the fusion hold up over time under hard work? im assuming fine, but time will tell...


----------



## NeonLights (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I've got 4 or 5 Kershaw knives already and for my next one I've been debating between the Leek with damascus blade or the Leek with the composite blade.


----------



## Illum (May 15, 2008)

First the rainbow leek...then this:thumbsup:
I <3 my Leek


----------



## liam_995 (May 15, 2008)

Love the Leek...

Got two with S30V steel blades; PE and P/S...

Might get one of those nice composites with D2...

:thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 16, 2008)

I've been thinking about this one, but it's been really hard keeping up with all the new spydies the past couple months. So there hasn't been enough money to go around. Gosh I hate fiscal responsibility. 
I too like the exotic harmon look that the knife has.


----------



## OCDGearhead (May 19, 2008)

I have an S30v model also and used to like it very much.

My significant other liked it more, however.:sigh:

When you say composition blade what are you referring to?
Your knife looks like it says D2. It does not look ceramic composit either. I was also unaware of a damascus leek.

What is the pricing like and what are the blade properties of the composite blade you are talking about?

Nice looking new knife. I really like the way mine felt in hand, and despite some initial reservations, found the blade shape to be very usefull. Also a very strong design.


----------



## NA8 (May 22, 2008)

Is there a real advantage to composite blades in a small folding knife ? I'd imagine a solid D2 blade would work just as well right up to the breaking point of either knife. 

It is a sweet looking knife.


----------



## liam_995 (May 22, 2008)

NA8 said:


> Is there a real advantage to composite blades in a small folding knife ? I'd imagine a solid D2 blade would work just as well right up to the breaking point of either knife.


 
This is just a guess; but the tough and wear resistant edge of D2 comes at a price (high Carbon content makes it susceptible to corrosion); while the lower Carbon content in the main part of the blade gives you excellent corrosion resistance - the best of both worlds!


----------



## acourvil (May 22, 2008)

I think it is also partly a cost advantage for the maker. It allows them to use smaller quantities of the more expensive material for the cutting edge and something less expensive for the spine. Kershaw has been a leader in low cost, high quality knives, and this might help them continue that trend.


----------



## bmstrong (May 22, 2008)

I'd really love to grab a blade only on this model and throw it into the Titanium Leek handle. Best of both worlds...


----------



## NeonLights (May 22, 2008)

bmstrong said:


> I'd really love to grab a blade only on this model and throw it into the Titanium Leek handle. Best of both worlds...


There is a titanium Leek? Is it currently available? Or are you referring to the titanium oxide coated SS handles on the rainbow Leek?


----------



## acourvil (May 22, 2008)

The ZDP leek has titanium handles. Although both are great blades, I like the ZDP blade better, so I wouldn't swap it.


----------



## m13a8 (May 24, 2008)

I just bought my Leek yesterday, and I love it!

This composite blade looks pretty cool.


----------



## matt0 (May 25, 2008)

What is that between the two parts of the blade? The orange part...


----------



## acourvil (May 25, 2008)

Copper.


----------

